# Request for RCI Point Value on Durban Sands



## northwoodsgal (Oct 25, 2010)

Would someone mind telling me what the point value under the RCI Points program would be for a Durban Sands week?  It's a week 15, red season, two bedroom that occassionally falls on Easter.  I found an old points chart online that indicated Easter weeks will get added points but I'm not sure if that still holds true.

If there is a Points chart on TUG and I've overlooked it, I would love to know its location.

Thanks!


----------



## northwoodsgal (Oct 26, 2010)

It took a little while, but I was able to find out from RCI this morning what the points would be.  Durban is not a points resort so this would be under the scenerio that I was already in the points system and was adding this week in (witha $26 charge attached).  My particular week would be worth 39,500 points when deposited.


----------

